# Apps



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Any good apps out there designed for tablets? Just got a Xoom, and would like to optimize my gaming. Suggestions?

Sent from my MZ505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

apps or games? Applications like Touchdown and others have taken advantage of the additional screen real estate. Check out ones that are ICS updated since that is where all of them should be going.


----------

